# sourcing 18 inch concrete block



## zipmsp (Apr 12, 2013)

I have a garage built in ~1940 in Minnesota with two courses of concrete block supporting the sill plate. The concrete stretchers are 8x8x18" and sit on a slab with no footings. The slab and the first course of block are below grade.

I need to replace a string of blocks on the first course that have deteriorated due to being under ground with poor drainage in clay soil. As you can imagine, I have major problems with water in the spring. Once the broken blocks are replaced I plan to waterproof from the outside using hydraulic water-stop cement, drylok, dimpled membrane, and crushed rock. Maybe this is overkill, but I don't want to excavate twice.

Does anyone know where I can source 18" concrete block? I cannot find it locally, after having been to three big-box hardware stores and two construction suppliers. I have also looked online, with limited success.

I do not want to use 16" block unless absolutely necessary because it would not tie in well with the second course of block, which is sound and does not need to be replaced.

Edit: I should have posted this to _Concrete, Stone & Masonry_ but I can't figure out how to delete or move this post. Sorry.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

zipmsp said:


> I have a garage built in ~1940 in Minnesota with two courses of concrete block supporting the sill plate.
> The concrete *stretchers* are 8x8x18" and sit on a slab with no footings.


What are you calling a "stretcher"? Some sort of lintel?


> Does anyone know where I can source 18" concrete block?


I've never seen or heard of this dimension.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

You will never find then in a big box store because of maintaining minimum inventory.

You will have to find a concrete block producer that has been in business for some time and has some old 18" long block. Most producers phased out the production by about 1960. You should also check the height you of block that you have because many were made in full 8" high and not the common 7 5/8" height. Also, most of the old block were made for 12" walls.

The term "stretchers" refer to block that have ears or open ends on both ends.

If you check locally, you can find producers that make the necessary pieces needed if you use 16" long block, but they will probably be 7-5/8" high, but brick can be used on end and turned either way by rotating them.

The full height 12" thick units for basements were the reason for the full 8" height to save one course of block and still comply with the foundation wall height for federal financing requirements.

Dick


----------



## zipmsp (Apr 12, 2013)

concretemasonry said:


> You should also check the height you of block that you have because many were made in full 8" high and not the common 7 5/8" height.


I can't thank you enough for pointing this out. You are right about the full 8" height.

For the most part, the interior side of the block would be fine with some tuckpointing here and there. The exterior is another story. I've attached a picture showing the worst of the exterior damage. Is this the sort of thing that can be simply core-filled with a plywood backstop to prevent it from pouring out of the hole?


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

if you use drylock-type products, you'll be doing it again,,, recommend hlm5000 by basf,,, comes in 5gal pails but so what ? at least you'll have its benefit.

protect w/waffleboard AND get some drainage AWAY from the structure :thumbsup:


----------



## zipmsp (Apr 12, 2013)

itsreallyconc said:


> if you use drylock-type products, you'll be doing it again,,, recommend hlm5000 by basf,,, comes in 5gal pails but so what ? at least you'll have its benefit.
> 
> protect w/waffleboard AND get some drainage AWAY from the structure :thumbsup:


I've got a roll of Miradrain 6200 waiting for a smooth foundation wall :thumbup:

Would I apply the HLM5000 to the concrete before attaching the dimpled membrane?


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

TarheelTerp said:


> What are you calling a "stretcher"? Some sort of lintel?
> 
> The term "stretcher" is a very common word in my vocabulary, it simply means a regular/plain block with "ears"/handholds on both ends, as Dick pointed out.
> 
> I've never seen or heard of this dimension.


That's because their probably older than you and me combined.

I was able to source some 8" x 8" x 18" long chiseled/sculpted face block last year from a local brick yard that specializes in reclaimed material. I'd call around to every local brickyard and ask them if they know of any company that reclaims masonry materials from old buildings, I'm pretty sure that's going to be your best bet. Or, you may luck out and find that a block producer makes 20" or 24" long block that will work, but alos as Dick mentioned, they're most likely to only be available in modular (7 5/8") height..........


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

miradrain/waffleboard protects the waterproofing layer/material from damage during backfill,,, meadows' 'thorolastic' is another 1 we use


----------



## zipmsp (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks for the help. I have feelers out to all of the local salvage/reclaimed materials places, along with two CMU manufacturers.

Does anyone have a guess as to how well the QUIKRETE Core-Fill Grout would do to fill and hold the void?


----------

